# Green T Kids 2016



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Pinky kidded 1/28/16 with twins, one buck and one doe. She was a first freshener. The buck's name is Dwopple and the doe's name is Songbreeze (Song for short). Pinky did well and is a great mother. The kids are Nigerian Dwarf.

Jenny kidded 2/4/16 with triplets, two bucks and one doe. She is a third freshener, the other two times she had twins, but her stomach was WAY smaller this time, and the kids are just as big. She is an Alpine but was bred by a Nigerian escape artist (as were the others). The oldest (the doe) is named Wot Wot (Wot) the second is named Laddie Buck (Lad) and the third is named Doncha Know (Doncha). 

Last we have Honey, a doe from Jenny's first kidding. She has not kidded yet. I do not have a due date fore her. She will be a FF also. 

Yes, I know, what in the world is the name theme? :lol: We are doing names from the Redwall series. Dwopple and Song. And then the trips are phrases that the hares say a lot. 

Here are some pictures. 
First is Dwopple, Brown with a white stripe. 
Then Song, Brown with white spots.
Then Wot, light brown with darker areas.
Then Lad, grey and black.
And last Doncha, cou blanc.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here are some pictures of Pinky.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

And Jenny. The first one is after this kidding, second is before it, third is before last kidding. I thought I had a better one ;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Honey:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The sire, Pecan.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Some more pictures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It must be a blast to watch everyone run and play.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Honey kidded! Twins, a buck named Bescarum and a doe named Trisscar, Scarum and Triss for short. Triss is all black except for a little white on her face, Scarum has white rings on his front legs and a little white on his face.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Pinky and kids....


----------

